# I lost my girl



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Saturday was one of the hardest day i have had in my life. I was working on our farm with my dad and my dogs. We had been out there most of the day. There is plenty of water and a river to play in. To make a long story short my boxer must have heard my brother plowing some fields on the far end of our property, and went for him. The heat finally got to her and she collapsed. My brother found her unconcience and convulcing. We did everything medically possible to help her, but it was bad. She was bleeding internally and suffered severe brain damage. She never regained conscienceness and I lost her Sat. Nite.

This was my first personal dog, I had family dogs growing up, but this girl was "my" first dog. She was amazing, she was the best listener, whether it was me bitching about women or money, she was always there for me. She was a sweet heart and loved everyone. She was kind and gentle yet protective when needed. Is still hard for me to grap the reality of loosing my baby girl. I almost forgot i could cry like that, and you would never think a dog would have that kind of impact on your life until they are no longer with you.

Papo seems to have noticed his big sis is gone. Hes been moping around the last few days "looking" for her. He searches the house and wines by where her bed use to be.

I blame myself, i should have tied her up. I cant change what happened but i hope it may save one of your dogs in the future. DONT take your dogs out on hot days. Even if youve been doing to for year like i have, all it takes is that ONE time.

I loved my baby girl and am missing her dearly. RIP, im so sorry.





She was only 5


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

dang bro my prayers are with you.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

oh my god im so sorry, thats terrible.

shes certainly was a good looking girl, its horrible that something like that happened, its not right. dont beat yourself up about not having her tied, the way it sounds its really wasnt your fault at all man. remember the good days, i still get teary eye'd thinking about my first husky i ever had.

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I know there are no words that will comfort you, but know that she's in a better place and will always be protecting you. Don't blame yourself either...it's not your fault...it was just her time. God Bless you, both of you will be in my prayers.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

The things we learn from events like this should be cherished forever. What doesn't kill us really does make us stronger. I know it's a tough time for you, but don't forget we're all here for you


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh man I'm so sorry. I've been an emotional wreck all week, i'm crying now. I know she'll be looking out for you in a different way now.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's hard to believe something like this could happen so fast. Please let us know if you need anything.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG I'm so sorry, that is my biggest fear, all day yesterday I worried that the ac would break or something while we at 6 flags all day.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww man, that sucks!! I'm so sorry, she was an awesome looking doggy for sure!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

im sorry for your loss,i too have a boxer that looks almost just like yours.she is a lover too...sorry you had to loose a child.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im sorry for your loss


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

ty for the kind thoughts everyone. It still wrecks me just thinking about her.

I burried her up at our land with all her favorite toys, it was her favorite place in the world. She new when we were going and would go crazy as soon as she got out of the truck. It was her home away from home out there, she really did love the outdoors.

Now shes free to run the land, with out worrying about the heat.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your loss and i realy do under stand the pain involved with loosing a dog you love.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss...

R.I.P. Sweet Girl...


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

aww...koo, *gives you a big ol' hug* i'm soo soo sorry, you and papo is in our hearts and prayers, but just think, where she is now, she can run all she wants and never be thirsty...you'll see her again...besides what you got in your heart, will always be with you.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You must remeber that you gave her the best life it may have been shorter than you would have liked but she knew nothing but kindness at being your girl. 

Run fast and free in the meadow girl.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

thank you all. Maybe she will meet some of the ones you all have lost in the past. Itd be a doggie party.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I wonder if pits are DA in Heaven? And if they are, does it hurt when they fight? There isn't supposed to be any pain in Heaven.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for you loss! I can't even imagine, i am so sorry!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow Koonce, my heart and thoughts are with in this difficult time. I am so sorry for your loss.

RIP sweet girl and run free at the bridge an know no more heat.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> I wonder if pits are DA in Heaven? And if they are, does it hurt when they fight? There isn't supposed to be any pain in Heaven.


:goodpost:
When your soul or your pets soul is released from the pain and suffering on the earth they are one with God and there is no more pain and there is no more conflict everything is perfect. So dogs are all that they are supposed to be just happy and running and everything that a dog does. I think that there is not DA in heaven that everything is calm serene. Everyone gets along just swimmingly.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Sadie's Dad said:


> :goodpost:
> When your soul or your pets soul is released from the pain and suffering on the earth they are one with God and there is no more pain and there is no more conflict everything is perfect. So dogs are all that they are supposed to be just happy and running and everything that a dog does. I think that there is not DA in heaven that everything is calm serene. Everyone gets along just swimmingly.


:goodpost: *applauds*


----------

